# Goats



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

The goats arrived Monday night

Inky is the black one. Aegon (Egan )is the pretty silver/white one and Moose is the brown one.


























Sent from my SM-G900V using Chicken Forum mobile app


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Yeah, the silver is my favorite too. 

Now the fun begins. I wonder if you can safely put collars on them so you can put your phone number on it for when the little devils go on adventures without your permission.


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

We are ordering collars with the info on them, the breakaway kind. This way if they get loose they have I'd on them

Sent from my SM-G900V using Chicken Forum mobile app


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

Moe meets them
































































Sent from my SM-G900V using Chicken Forum mobile app


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Luckily, I was the only one with a goat in my area so every time Billie wandered off the people on the mountain would call me. 

So, what was the final consensus after viewing each other? I know the first time Billie head butted our redbone hound that was the end of that association.


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

The fence kept them apart. Moe is trying to figure out what they are. He does however give a thumbs up on goat poop tasting good lol, I had him in their yard after they were kennel ed so I coukd do some work.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Chicken Forum mobile app


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

I love the goats!!!That's great that you got three different colors,makes for a nice looking herd.Keep us posted on their antics and aggravations like eating your prized rose bed....


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

They are coming around slowly, but that's ok. Today Inky and Bill (human) both got stung by hornets.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Chicken Forum mobile app


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

Moose and Egan and Inky

Egan










Moose










Inky










Sent from my SM-G900V using Chicken Forum mobile app


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Ah, heck. I hope they're both OK. I hate getting stung. That poor baby probably had no clue why it hurt so bad.


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

They are fine. Bill got stung twice . I went out and got children's liquid benedryl to have on hand. Poor Inky was soo scared when he got stung

Sent from my SM-G900V using Chicken Forum mobile app


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

Sent from my SM-G900V using Chicken Forum mobile app


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Still can't help but feel bad for the baby. 

Love the sign btw.


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

Yeah I felt soo bad .. he had no clue what happened and was screaming and running all over.tgen he ran into his house crying

He is better now, we fenced off the hornet spot , sprayed the area and tonight at dark will attack it again

Sent from my SM-G900V using Chicken Forum mobile app


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

Sent from my SM-G900V using Chicken Forum mobile app


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I know it doesn't take long for them to get over it but I know it broke both of your hearts that it happened at all.

That's not Moe, is it?


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

It's Sadie and moe in the grapes at the fence lol. They want to meet the goats but I'm going slow .
Yeah I panicked. Called my friend who we got them from for advice on what to give for the sting.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Chicken Forum mobile app


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Now I see Moe, I had to take another look at the pics when you said he was there.

Good old Benadryl. I've had to use it on my nosey dogs several times. Although several times it was from stepping on stinging things.


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

He is obsessed with them, he first was barking like crazy. Today he just watches and tries to smell them. He got to smell Egan's butt thru the fence and kissed Moose's nose. 
Sadie will meet them tomorrow as she is more level headed

Sent from my SM-G900V using Chicken Forum mobile app


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I don't remember either of my dogs having an issue with Billie. Things went well until he head butted Leon. One time is all it took for Leon, he wanted nothing more to do with him.


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

Moe is good with the chickens and neighbors horses, so I'm hoping the goats too. Worse case he never interacts as we have fencing seperate the yard in 3 sections

Sent from my SM-G900V using Chicken Forum mobile app


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

They are awesome!!!! I really liked your sign,where did you get it?I had a standard goat and if he caught me off guard,he'd butt me from behind.Then the wrestling match started.He was a fun pet and I hope you and Bill enjoy your goats.P.S. my dog ate goat poop,too.LOL


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

I got all the signs on amazon

Sent from my SM-G900V using Chicken Forum mobile app


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

More goat pics.

Sadie met the goats this morning and did great. Moe will have to wait a week longer

Checking out the stairs to the 2nd level in their house




























Sent from my SM-G900V using Chicken Forum mobile app


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Do you go out there just to watch them?


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

Yep. I sit there for hours on a cedar tree stump 
I sit with the chickens to. Just hang for hours watching everyone. Put me with animals and I can spend every waking moment with them . I prefer animals over people, even since a kid lol. My parents always knew where I was , just find the animals and there I was lol

Sent from my SM-G900V using Chicken Forum mobile app


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

I am the same way.Less drama and stress hanging out with the critters.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

chickenqueen said:


> I am the same way.Less drama and stress hanging out with the critters.


We'll pretend right now that there is never any stress with the critters. Sometimes I think they do things just to provide heart stopping moments for their humans.


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

I'm getting NO housework done..

Moe and Sadie





































Sent from my SM-G900V using Chicken Forum mobile app


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Maryellen said:


> I'm getting NO housework done..
> 
> Moe and Sadie
> 
> ...


LOL That sounds like things are working out very well.


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

So far so good. It will still take a few weeks to a month for both dogs to be good with the goats .

Moe says goat butt smells great. He is actually more slower when he goes up to them, vs Sadie who goes up to them to fast as scares them with her fast moves



















Sent from my SM-G900V using Chicken Forum mobile app


----------



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

That is a beautiful Sheppard. I hope he won't have a goat for dinner!

Sent from my SM-T580 using Chicken Forum mobile app


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

Lol she wont, she is actually very good with all the animals,and the neighbors horses too

Sent from my SM-G900V using Chicken Forum mobile app


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

How big are the goats going to get?They are already big as Moe.


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

I'm not sure how big they will all get . I know the dwarf one shouldn't get that big, the other two should be a bit bigger then moe I think

Sent from my SM-G900V using Chicken Forum mobile app


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

My BF gave me a goat that she had bought thinking it was a dwarf.It grew into a standard size goat with horns.He liked to play and destroy the elderly neighbors new berry plants.I ended up giving him to my insurance agent as company for his wife's horse.He had a lot more room there with a pasture and big barn.My BF swears to this day that they ate him but they didn't.It's been a few years since I saw him last but he was happy.I've been talking to Dale about the Nigerian goats I want and he hasn't said no.I got all winter to work on him LOL


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Yeah, my Billie was an Angora mix. He was about 150#'s and made a good companion for my old horse.


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

I don't know how much my Billie weighed but he'd sneak up and butt me and the fight was on.He'd snort and rear and carry on.I went for the horns and we'd tangle until I could take him down.He didn't do it to any one but me,even when he was at my BF's house.I guess it was "our thing".


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

Today's antics


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Looks like Moe is enjoying them way more than Sadie.


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

Moe wants to play with them, Sadie wants to herd them lol.. she is more serious, while moe is goofy . The goats actually like moe more as he is actually more gentle , and sadie does the herding stalking rushing moves


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

It looks like fun!!!Sadie's herding instincts have kicked in.Put poison down for the rats under their quarters.The rats can bite the goats and cause infection,pass lice on to the goats and contaminate their food.I put poison under the coop in the fall and spring.If you do it regularly as maintenance,you can keep it under control.I use Just One Bite,it can be placed where water goes so it's perfect under housing.I think there are rats under the goose house,I saw what might be a path from under it to the chicken food.I put poison there 2 nights ago.I'm waiting now to find them dead to get rid of them. I read somewhere that geese will fight rats but I don't want to find out.


----------



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

My dogs killed a rat and brought it in when I was trying to get them in their crates. Hubs took it away from them and disposed of it. It was really healthy looking. Probably had been eating their dog food.


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

Goats are fat and happy


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I thought there were two. Did I miss something in my absence?

How much grief have they given you for breakouts?


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

Nope 3 always. 
They broke out 3 times in the almost 2 years we had them. But they really are good and the only grief was they ate the bark off my apple trees so the trees died. That pissed me off as the trees were starting to give alot of apples


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Sorry, ROTFLMAO, I do remember warning you that they would be a challenge. Too bad I didn't know about the apple trees, there are ways to protect them.


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

Yeah i laughted after. We had fencing around the apple trees. The goats removed it lol


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

That's even funnier. LOL funnier. They are so wicked smart.


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

Too smart . But they are very loveable so that makes up for it lol


----------



## DuckRunner (Aug 24, 2017)

back off! inky is MINE


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

DuckRunner said:


> back off! inky is MINE


I can't make a choice. I like them all.


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

Inky for DuckRunner


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

More Inky


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

Inky


----------



## DuckRunner (Aug 24, 2017)

Maryellen said:


> Inky


EEEEEEEEEEEEE INKY IS SO SPUNKY OMG


----------



## DuckRunner (Aug 24, 2017)

I'll always remember, the first day i got to the house in Spain (here) in September, my neighbour greeted me with 2 adorable goats, 1 white with blue eyes, 1 black and looks EXACTLY like inky! sadly they both died because they ate fertiliser or something. my Spanish isn't that good


----------



## DuckRunner (Aug 24, 2017)

is it bad i thought moe was a human at first


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

DuckRunner said:


> is it bad i thought moe was a human at first


You're not the only one.


----------



## DuckRunner (Aug 24, 2017)

robin416 said:


> You're not the only one.


Glad I wasn't lol


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

What is odd about that is that we all give our animals human names so why would we not think animal first?


----------



## DuckRunner (Aug 24, 2017)

robin416 said:


> What is odd about that is that we all give our animals human names so why would we not think animal first?


 i just thought of moe szyslak from the Simpsons at first lol


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Good grief, it's been a long time I watched the Simpsons. I don't think he was even a character there when I used to watch it.


----------



## DuckRunner (Aug 24, 2017)

robin416 said:


> Good grief, it's been a long time I watched the Simpsons. I don't think he was even a character there when I used to watch it.


 i started watching in 2013 (maybe i was too young for it lol)
jesus.fruitcake.christ.









what is this WHAT IS THIS


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

Lol no its not bad! he has a somewhat human name lol. His full name is Molson's Mountain Brew. the foster mom who had all the puppies named them after beer..he is from friends of mine who have a rescue in canada.

He is great with every animal i bring here. Sad part is with people he is sketchy, he is a lab shepherd mix, and with poor genetics. once he knows you he is fine, but it takes a while


----------



## ephrona (Aug 4, 2020)

They are very cute.


----------

